# how loud will an 8w7 get.



## green99_svt (Dec 4, 2007)

Over the last weekend i completely redid the system in my 2dr explorer

I am activly running mb quart qsd 216 in the front doors, and i am using a kicker L7 8" sub with 450 watts from the zx700.5 amp @ 2 ohms. i run the mids off the other 4 channels and the tweets off of a zx200.2 amp. the front stage can over power my current sub and the sub starts to break up when pushed. 

SO. . . i ordered a sealed enclosure at .875cu ft and a jl 8w7. they will be here early next week. How loud will this get before it breaks up? it will have roughly 375- 400 watts at the 3ohms and hope it blends in really well. I hear good things and i am by no means a bass freak but do like a good punch to the seat and a little bom here and there.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

It will be loud but not OMG loud...hope that was specific enough


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I'd be surprised if it was much louder than what you had, really.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

200 deebeez


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Model up both subs.

Head over to www.diysubwoofers.org They have a Excel spreadsheet for modeling up subs and enclosures. You can also directly compare two side by side to see which fairs better and where. I've liked using this spreadsheet for a while. It's useful for most things short figuring out port dimensions and it tells you nothing about group delay. However, it will show frequency response, overall output, and excursion use for whatever input wattage you use.

Feel free to play around with both sealed and ported box designs. You may find that you might want to go ported instead, but that depends on what you're shooting for in terms of frequency response and such.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

8W7-3 
Free Air Resonance (Fs): 35.2 Hz 
Electrical “Q” (Qes): 0.654 
Mechanical “Q” (Qms): 9.50 
Total Speaker “Q” (Qts): 0.612 
Equivalent Compliance (Vas): 0.61 cu. ft. / 17.4 liters 
One-Way, Linear Excursion (Xmax)*: 0.75 in. / 19 mm 
Reference Efficiency (no): 0.112% 
Efficiency (1W/1m)**: 82.7 dB SPL 
Effective Piston Area (Sd): 38 sq. in. / 0.0245 sq. m. 
DC Resistance (Re): 2.78 
Nominal Impedance (Znom): 3 ohm 
Thermal Power Handling (Pt): 500W 
Driver Displacement: 0.06 cu. ft. / 1.7 liters 
Net Weight: 17 lbs. / 7.8 kg 


Ported , tuned around 40 hz will make it as loud as it can go and still sound good [ maybe in a small car ].

There was a review great eights [ long time ago ]. it did well


----------



## Matty54 (Aug 7, 2005)

I had two in a ported enclosure built to JL's specs. Sounded really good SQ wise and got plenty loud. I've heard two installs with sealed 8W7's. One was in a Ford Ranger where SQ was good but SPL was not. The second was in a Lexus GS400 which sounded great and also had great SPL. I can't say for sure why there was such a difference between the two though.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

w7 much louder then l7

and sound way betta


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Matty54 said:


> I can't say for sure why there was such a difference between the two though.


The installation 

Basically what most do is give it the best possible chance !


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Got a chance to hear a pair of .75 cube each sealed 8w7 with a JL 500/1 on each one in an m3.



green99_svt said:


> how loud will an 8w7 get.


REALLY loud.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Vehicle size will play a BIG part in how loud this sub will get. 

A friend of mine (An installer) had an 8w7 in the 1 cf ported box ran off of a JL 250/1 in an '06 Dakota. The box was the new center console and he was hitting in the high 130's IIRC off of the TL mic. SQ was outstanding even at those volumes. I was impressed to say the least.

I run a 12" TREO ported off of 900 wrms in a 2000 ext cab GMC set for SQ only and hit 138.3 on the TL. His 8 was right there.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Matty54 said:


> I had two in a ported enclosure built to JL's specs. Sounded really good SQ wise and got plenty loud. I've heard two installs with sealed 8W7's. One was in a Ford Ranger where SQ was good but SPL was not. The second was in a Lexus GS400 which sounded great and also had great SPL. I can't say for sure why there was such a difference between the two though.


One is a 4 door car and the other a larger SUV.

Theres more air in an SUV to pressurize....thats the _*short*_ answer anyway.


----------

